# Signaller Ian Sartorius-Jones



## Tez3 (Jan 26, 2012)

Sig. Sartorious-Jones was a former TKD national champion. 

http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/D...gnallerIanSartoriusjonesDiesInAfghanistan.htm

We will remember him.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 26, 2012)

.


----------



## Yondanchris (Jan 26, 2012)

.


----------



## Carol (Jan 26, 2012)

:asian:


----------

